

Drawing and Animating Shapes – SVG and CSS3 - CodiCode
http://www.codicode.com/art/drawing_and_animating_shapes_svg_css3.aspx
Tutorial: an introduction to SVG and its potential, drawing basic shapes, applying masks and performing animations ...
======
youngerdryas
Obligatory SVG-Edit link.

[http://svg-edit.googlecode.com/svn/branches/2.6/editor/svg-e...](http://svg-
edit.googlecode.com/svn/branches/2.6/editor/svg-editor.html)

Very handy online tool for vector drawing.

